# Lathe Opinions



## jimmythewoodworker (May 3, 2012)

to all my woodturning friends and those I haven't met yet

I'm considering buying a new lathe:scratch_one-s_head:. Not that my 3520B hasn't served me well but just thinking about one with a wee bit more muscle and capability. 

So I've looked at the Robust, Serious, and Oneway to this point. Any opinions will be very greatly appreciated ..............Jimmy


----------



## guylaizure (May 3, 2012)

I have the robust american beauty with the tailstock swing away.It performs great .


----------



## arkie (May 3, 2012)

At this point, I'd probably choose the Robust over the Oneway. Sliding head, stainless bed and American made. I like the big white lathes too - also fine folks.

Serious Lathe has been in and out. I'd avoid them for that reason alone.





guylaizure said:


> I have the robust american beauty with the tailstock swing away.It performs great .


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 3, 2012)

arkie said:


> At this point, I'd probably choose the Robust over the Oneway. Sliding head, stainless bed and American made. I like the big white lathes too - also fine folks.
> 
> Serious Lathe has been in and out. I'd avoid them for that reason alone.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys for the input. I've heard that about Serious although they "used to make" a great lathe. I'm certainly in agreement that Robustmakes a mighty fine American Beauty


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2012)

I haven't shopped the high end lathe market, but I seem to hear more about the American Beauty than anything else.

I'm curious since I've got the 3520, what is it that you're wanting to turn that the mustard won't handle?


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I haven't shopped the high end lathe market, but I seem to hear more about the American Beauty than anything else.
> 
> I'm curious since I've got the 3520, what is it that you're wanting to turn that the mustard won't handle?



It's not that I don't love the 3520B...............just the opposite is true. However the main issue is that both the Robust and the Oneway (to a lesser degree)
"fit me better." For reasons not totally clear:scratch_one-s_head: to me I feel much more comfortable ergonomically when using the other two lathes, especially the Robust AB. This does become important since I tend to work 6-8 hours a day in my workshop. Of course I also like the 24" swing and 3HP motor but I could easily live without either. Unfortunately I have not had the opportunity to try the 4224:cray::cray:


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't shopped the high end lathe market, but I seem to hear more about the American Beauty than anything else.
> ...



That's interesting, Jimmy… I'd love to hear more about the 'fit' you're talking about. I love my PM too, but I do get a sore back if I'm lucky enough to log a bunch of time over a weekend… 6-8 hours a day routinely is still a dream for me.:cray:

If/when retirement comes, I hope to log more time at the lathe, and a change for comfort's sake would make a lot of sense. I have turned on a 4224, and I didn't notice much difference from the 3520. I've turned briefly on a 2436 Oneway, and I thought it was a very nice lathe. I've only drooled on a Robust at the SWAT symposium, but it is a beautiful machine.

I hope you'll keep us posted...


----------



## dean jordan (May 6, 2012)

I have the robust AB. If I have a problem or a question I can call Brent and talk to the guy that designed and built my lathe.Try that with Oneway.They have the best tool rest on the market smoooth bearings stainless steel bed that doesnt rust in Oregon winter and tilt away tailstock tha makes deep hollowing easier.Only problem is they are so popular there might be a waiting 
Deanperiod(no instant gratification)


----------



## Barbara Gill (May 7, 2012)

I bought my Oneway 1640 not too long after they came out. I love using the lathe and really wouldn't change a thing. When I got the lathe I also bought the outboard extension which is nice if you want to turn a bowl that is > than you can turn inboard.


----------



## davidgiul (May 8, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> to all my woodturning friends and those I haven't met yet
> 
> I'm considering buying a new lathe:scratch_one-s_head:. Not that my 3520B hasn't served me well but just thinking about one with a wee bit more muscle and capability.
> 
> So I've looked at the Robust, Serious, and Oneway to this point. Any opinions will be very greatly appreciated ..............Jimmy


How much for the 3520B?
Dave


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 8, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > to all my woodturning friends and those I haven't met yet
> ...



 Dave

I paid $3400 for mine but I think they are going for about $4000 these days...................Jimmy


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 8, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> I have the robust AB. If I have a problem or a question I can call Brent and talk to the guy that designed and built my lathe.Try that with Oneway.They have the best tool rest on the market smoooth bearings stainless steel bed that doesnt rust in Oregon winter and tilt away tailstock tha makes deep hollowing easier.Only problem is they are so popular there might be a waiting
> Deanperiod(no instant gratification)



You are right about the tool rest. Months ago I switched to a Robust tool rest on my 3520B. It is definitely superior IMHO


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2012)

If somebody is looking for a new 3520b, I'd call ToolNut. Their website says 4k, but the call in price is much lower. I'm told that Powermatic won't allow an advertised price under $3999, so you have to call for the better price. I bought mine there several years ago for just under 3k with shipping included... Best customer service experience I've ever had!


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 8, 2012)

Keller turned me onto ToolNut. I called them back on Apr 28th. They quoted me $3456 with free shipping in CONUS. I'll be ordering mine on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## davidgiul (May 8, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > jimmythewoodworker said:
> ...


I'm sorry, how much for yours since you are shopping around for another? But I can understand the reluctance to sell equipment. Along with wood hoarding, I also have a problem with tool hoarding.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 8, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



 Dave

Man I would love to have 2 lathes in my shop (one for turning and one for finishing) but alas I have no more room until my wife agrees to add yet another addition to my wood shop........and that ain't gonna happen in my lifetime. I haven't even given a thought to the price for my 3520B IF I decide to get the Robust AB...............if you guys would stop selling me sooooo much purty wood maybe I could save enough :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Jimmy


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 9, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



Thanks for that information..........never knew that...............happy to learn something new everyday


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 26, 2012)

Jimmy - Don't know if you made a decision yet, but I would echo all of the above nods to Robust. I have the Sweet 16. I have had it about 3 years now and couldn't be happier. On the 3 rare occasions that I have had a problem, Brent answered my emails almost immediately and was able to help me on the phone or through email. Ive never had to have a part replaced. The flexibility that the Sweet 16 offers is awesome.
Scott


----------

